

Tourbillon Watches: Discussion of the Grand Prix D’Horlogerie de Genève 2014 - QuillandPad
http://quillandpad.com/2014/10/10/tourbillon-pre-selected-watches-round-table-discussion-of-the-grand-prix-dhorlogerie-de-geneve-2014/

======
nmcfarl
I clicked on this figuring I'd look at some pretty pictures of toys for the
ultra-rich, but as it turns out people are still coming up with new and
interesting things to do with watch movements. It was unexpectedly fascinating
- though it glossed on some technical detail that would have made it much
cooler.

